
Rails 5.2 - moeamaya
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2017/11/27/Rails-5-2-Active-Storage-Redis-Cache-Store-HTTP2-Early-Hints-Credentials/
======
baddox
Say what you will about Rails, I find it hard not to love, despite having
dealt with a couple of large Rails codebases that were woefully out of date
and/or ridden with technical debt from programmers who were either unaware of
or were compelled to do things against “the Rails way.”

I’ve investigated several alternatives that offer significant advantages over
Rails, like static type checking or simplicity or security or performance, but
I still suspect that I would turn to Rails if I were to start my own web
company or any non-trivial web app or API I intended to keep around for a
while.

------
RailsLover98
I love Rails, but for me, it’s missing the Daniel Kehoe style generators. As a
web app developer, I don’t want to configure omniauth, capybara, Twitter
bootstrap, rspec.

Add that ability to the command line like:

rails new Blog —configure bootstrap capybara rspec omniauth=github

And then it automatically shows up. I get a landing page where I can login
with github and get a skeleton spec directory where I can just start adding
tests. And I can start using bootstrap css classes in my erb templates and
they just work.

I love Daniel Kehoe’s work (Rails Apps) and I’m surprised it’s not being
incorporated into Rails. His work makes Rails even more approachable and I
think Rails is missing Daniel’s little gem.

[https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-
composer](https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-composer)

~~~
sutee
I love that style. Does anyone know if there's anything similar for
React/Redux? An alternative to using large boilerplates and having to
customize it ...

~~~
beaconstudios
create-react-app has some basic generators, but I don't know if their system
is extensible in the same way that rails' is.

------
wjossey
Currently ending year one of my new startup which is being built on top of
rails. It continues to be a remarkably great platform upon which to build a
real sustainable business.

Thank you to all the contributors who have contributed so far to this release
and to all those who will test it prior to GA.

------
desireco42
As usual, Rails is impresive framework and this update addresses and eases
pains (file uploads) and streamlines work (redis and cacheing).

Most people unfortunatelly are stuck with old codebases and will have to wait
before they can use something shiny like this in daily work.

Last few years, majority of my work in Rails is upgrading older apps to
current, for security mostly.

Really great update, congrats DHH and the team.

~~~
freedomben
It's amazing how many apps for which this is true. I've spent more time in
Rails land upgrading older microservices to latest rails. It's pretty crappy
work actually.

~~~
desireco42
I am fine with it, I do this as a service for other companies who's developers
are too busy with feature work.

~~~
slimed
Being "too busy with feature work" is exactly the mindset that forces us to
spend months and months of developer time every couple of years to upgrade
Rails and an ever growing list of other gem dependencies.

~~~
desireco42
It is hard for managers to organize developers and to uphold for good
practices. That is why I created a service so people would not feel guilty,
just hire us and we take care of things for you. :)

~~~
slimed
Nice for you. Not so nice for the companies wasting their money on paying you.
Yeah, managing software teams is hard. But paying contractors every year to
upgrade Rails is malpractice. Can you honestly say that you are capable of
going into these legacy systems with thousands of lines of code and upgrading
all of their gems, including Rails, without causing regressions? Maybe for a
small project your approach is okay but it doesn't scale.

~~~
quesera
If you know rails well and keep current, upgrading is perfectly
straightforward, if uninspiring, work.

It's a janitorial service of sorts, and it's totally appropriate for some
corps to contract it out. It allows the developers with the best knowledge of
the business to focus on that, where value is created. Regressions are
mitigated by a strong culture of testing.

~~~
slimed
I've spent many months upgrading legacy Rails services. One particular project
was upgrading several microservices from Rails 3.1 to Rails 4. The projects
made use of Rspec, Test::Unit, and Capybara. There were unit tests,
integration tests, and UI tests. There were over 5000 specs in total. The
project also used many gems in production to accomplish its tasks. When you
are forced to uprgrade: the testing frameworks themselves, the ORM, the web
framework, static asset building tools, libraries for managing file uploads,
map rendering, etc, all in one go, it's nearly impossible to get it 100%
right. We upgraded minor versions one by one. We read the Rails release notes
and any gems that had them. Every time we bumped a Rails version we broke
thousands of tests. Even after months of meticulous work we had only managed
to upgrade 3 of the 4 services up to Rails 4.0, with another stuck on 3.2. Is
it possible to work this way? Sure. But it's insane and costly when you let it
get this bad. I've yet to work on a large Rails project on a team that
outsources their upgrades where upgrading was "perfectly straight forward". It
sounds like you work for a company that actually cleans house. A company like
that has no need to hire OP.

~~~
cutler
Just wondering how much of this upgrade pain is Rails-specific? How about
Spring, Play and Django? What's so different about Rails?

~~~
slimed
I ran into such serious issues with Django and Django-CMS that we were unable
to upgrade a Django 1.7 app to 1.8 without a ton of work and the possibility
of data corruption. "Kitchen sink" frameworks like the ones mentioned above
often lead to issues like this. I don't use Play framework any more when
writing Scala. That being said, Rails truly was the pioneer for this type of
web application programming. Many of the other frameworks are just copy cats.

~~~
cutler
Yes, I had a feeling Rails was getting singled-out unfairly. There's nothing
about Rails which is more monolithic than, say, Spring, Django, Play or
Laravel.

------
pqdbr
Have to say it again: I love Rails. Thanks guys.

Active Storage looks amazing.

------
quickthrower2
Just 4 comments in 2hrs? Hallmark of a mature technology.

------
cgore
Active Storage looks nice, and perfect timing for me, I'm looking to add
generic file blobs to my toy project in Rails pretty soon.

------
regulation_d
Rails introduced me to software development. From the beginning I felt really
comfortable in Rails, and that's part of what gave me the confidence to switch
careers.

I don't write Ruby for a living anymore, but I am super appreciative of all
the things the Rails team has done.

------
skinnymuch
This is a pretty good update from the looks of it. Maybe I shouldn't be
surprised by the low votes and comments? I did expect more though.

~~~
desireco42
It seems that Rails for some reason completely falled out of grace. Which is a
shame. When you do Rails, you are supposed to uphold to a ton of good
practices, that are for most part missing from Javascript world.

Elixir is not big enough to have all good Rails people.

~~~
skinnymuch
Yeah. Bit sad how much Ruby and Rails have fallen from graces. I'm fine with
Python so not all bad with wanting something nicer than JS, I just have a
kinship with Ruby.

------
sadiqmmm
Rails is amazing! :)

------
ksec
What's coming in 6.0? If this is 5.2 It seems something much bigger is in the
work.

------
thebiglebrewski
Yay Rails! Kudos to the whole core team for the continued work on the
platform.

------
Axsuul
Great to see Rails chugging along and focusing

------
ghaydarov
Kudos guys!

